# BH's Sepang Blue B8.5 Audi S4 Black Edition Saloon



## Bristle Hound

I had previously ordered a two S3 saloon's and cancelled both orders

However, my wife and I were having concerns over the size of S3 saloon to the point where we went down to the Dealers to have a play in a A3 saloon to see if it was really big enough. Well as you can guess it wasn't big enough for our needs

So when we returned home it was straight on 'tinterweb for some research

I could see that some of the Audi Dealers were offering cracking deals on S4's. Got my best price and went off to my local Dealer

Surprise surprise they came within £400 of my best online quote
The price of the S4 was almost to the £ the exact price that I was paying for my S3 saloon at its discounted price! Would have been rude not too! lol

Order form signed, deposit paid on the 18th Match 2015. I was fortunate enough to hijack a Dealer order on one and have gone straight in at BW20, which I'm hoping may be sooner

Spec wise I haven't gone for a lot of extra's. I never do TBH & really for me the S4 BE has enough kit on it

My Spec.-

*Audi S4 Saloon Black Edition 3.0 V6 TFSI quattro
S-tronic
Pearl effect sepang blue
Black styling pack
Full electric black leather / alcantara seats
Black headlining
Piano black inlays
19" 5 arm rotor titanium wheels
Parking system plus
Cruise control
Interior lighting pack
B & O sound system (14 speaker 505 watts)
Audi Music Interface

Below are the only options i went for -
Audi drive select
Damper control
Hill hold assist
Leather door armrests from & rear
Storage pack*

I've had three previous new A4's in the last 13 years, so it looks like I was destined for another one albeit a S4 this time

The S4 is to replace my previous A4
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272166

I collected the S4 on the 30th May, 17 days early than I really wanted it, BUT I got got the right 'incentives' of the supplying Dealer to take it

I requested the Dealer to only remove the white transit film, which covered virtually the whole top half of the car and leave the rest of the car 'as is'. I also asked for the car not to be washed at all & the number plates to be stuck on rather than screwed on

So this is how I collected it (with plenty of film adhesive left on) -










Interior (dash even had the film over the clocks)










I have a few mods in mind to do, but not much

Write up on the New Car Protection Detail I did on it on the way
:detailer:


----------



## Chrisr1806

Looks nice, I like the colour.

I thought these weren't in production anymore? When's the new one coming....hasn't this one been out for about 8 years now?


----------



## danwel

Very nice and very nice colour too


----------



## Bristle Hound

First mod was to replace the confusing V6T front wing badges

Confusing? Confusing as the engine is Supercharged!

So inline with the S4 models in the US, I've added genuine Audi Supercharged badges on the front wings to replace the V6T one's

From this -










To this -










Badges and templates -


----------



## danwel

Nice touch mate


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

So this is the A4 replacement at long last!!! Seems like ages ago you sold that. Can I ask what happened re the S3's and cancelations? Looks a very fitting replacement.

Now tell Mrs BH to leave it alone and not get you change it next week! Does she still have the KA or has she ordered another yet lol


----------



## Bristle Hound

Chrisr1806 said:


> Looks nice, I like the colour.
> 
> I thought these weren't in production anymore? When's the new one coming....hasn't this one been out for about 8 years now?


Thanks :thumb:
Production is till on going for all orders already in, but no more new orders since 10th June
New B9 A4 should be in the Uk before the end of the year
They had a facelift in 2012, hence the unofficial title of B8.5 


danwel said:


> Very nice and very nice colour too


Cheers Dan :thumb:
& thanks for Prima Amigo advice buddy


----------



## Bristle Hound

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> So this is the A4 replacement at long last!!! Seems like ages ago you sold that. Can I ask what happened re the S3's and cancelations? Looks a very fitting replacement.
> 
> Now tell Mrs BH to leave it alone and not get you change it next week! Does she still have the KA or has she ordered another yet lol


Thanks CM :thumb:

The previous S3 saloon orders stayed in the Dealers 'system' as there is still quite a wait for them

I had my last A4 51/2 years, so the plan is to keep this around 5 years. The wife is the pain with changing her cars not me!

She's been quiet, so far, about a possible Ka replacement :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Looks good.


----------



## dougall

Gorgeous colour !! Badges look better too


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kerr said:


> Looks good.


Thanks Kerr :thumb:


dougall said:


> Gorgeous colour !! Badges look better too


Cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail

Oh that is fantastic, going to get better every week.

Great motor love that colour. John Tht.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Titanium Htail said:


> Oh that is fantastic, going to get better every week.
> 
> Great motor love that colour. John Tht.


Cheers John :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

I'm not jealous


















i'm insanely jealous


----------



## macca666

That is one niiiiiiiiice car. As muzzer said we're not jealous. Honest :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## robertdon777

Well better than an S3 saloon.

They are doing some great prices on these and the S5 at the moment. 

Get yourself down to MRC tuning.... 400bhp+ for pennies.


----------



## Stu Mac

Great choice and I think you made the right decision .Beautiful looking A4 and I am looking forward to seeing your new car detail. Enjoy


----------



## Hereisphilly

One of the directors at work got an A5 in sepang blue a few months ago and it looks good in the sun, lovely colour!
Shame he takes it to polish car washes so its all downhill for him!
Yours looks sweet as mate, the badges on the wings look great!


----------



## Bristle Hound

muzzer42 said:


> I'm not jealous
> 
> i'm insanely jealous


LOL Cheers :thumb:


macca666 said:


> That is one niiiiiiiiice car. As muzzer said we're not jealous. Honest :lol::lol::lol:


Thanks mate :thumb:


robertdon777 said:


> Well better than an S3 saloon.
> 
> They are doing some great prices on these and the S5 at the moment.
> 
> Get yourself down to MRC tuning.... 400bhp+ for pennies.


Agreed. Some great deals about on 'em, IF you can find an allocation slot as they've ceases taking new orders since 10th June
& thanks :thumb:


Stu Mac said:


> Great choice and I think you made the right decision .Beautiful looking A4 and I am looking forward to seeing your new car detail. Enjoy


Thanks Stu :thumb:
Detail all done, just need to get some pics before I post it up


Hereisphilly said:


> One of the directors at work got an A5 in sepang blue a few months ago and it looks good in the sun, lovely colour!
> Shame he takes it to polish car washes so its all downhill for him!
> Yours looks sweet as mate, the badges on the wings look great!


Cheers buddy! :thumb:


----------



## rojer386

That is unreal, great colour. 

That Supercharged badges are a really nice touch.


----------



## Bristle Hound

rojer386 said:


> That is unreal, great colour.
> 
> That Supercharged badges are a really nice touch.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161

Cool car in best colour but horrid alloys


----------



## amiller

Love the car, colour and spec! :thumb:


But then, I have a B8 sepang s4 avant!  

Andy:_


----------



## Bristle Hound

bigmac3161 said:


> Cool car in best colour but horrid alloys


Cheers :thumb:
Only had 2 choices of wheels the rotors or these (peelers)










Now the peelers I truly hate, so was an easy one really
TBH I wasn't sure about the rotors at first but they're growing on me


amiller said:


> Love the car, colour and spec! :thumb:
> 
> But then, I have a B8 sepang s4 avant!
> 
> Andy:_


Thanks Andy :thumb:


----------



## amiller

Bristle Hound said:


> Now the peelers I truly hate, so was an easy one really
> TBH I wasn't sure about the rotors at first but they're growing on me
> 
> Thanks Andy :thumb:


I have the double spoke alloys on mine (just had them refurbished) and looked for ages for the rotors as I think the look fantastic. :thumb: If you ever sell- let me know!

Andy


----------



## Bristle Hound

My new car protection detail on the S4 here -
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363571


----------



## millns84

My God that's lovely, perfect colour too. Not jealous though, not even slightly. Honest...

Just noticed the V6T badge and then the 'supercharged' badge... Which is it? Or is it both like the 1.4 VAG did for the Polo GTI etc?


----------



## robertdon777

Does look great in that combo.

I reckon they ran out of badges at the Audi plant and robbed some of the SQ5 , daft to label them with a T, new badges work better.


----------



## Bristle Hound

millns84 said:


> My God that's lovely, perfect colour too. Not jealous though, not even slightly. Honest...


Cheers :thumb:



millns84 said:


> Just noticed the V6T badge and then the 'supercharged' badge... Which is it? Or is it both like the 1.4 VAG did for the Polo GTI etc?


The engine is actually Supercharged & not a Turbo that the V6T would tend to indicate



robertdon777 said:


> Does look great in that combo.
> 
> I reckon they ran out of badges at the Audi plant and robbed some of the SQ5 , daft to label them with a T, new badges work better.


Thanks & thanks :thumb:


----------



## Buck

Very nice BH. One of the best colours IMO too.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Sepang blue in direct sunlight :argie:










Added some xenon match front fog light bulbs yesterday to get rid of the yellow OEM 1's :thumb:


----------



## danga200

May sound like a daft question, but is the S3 saloon that much smaller inside? I'm assuming the boot space is leagues apart though.
Also good choice if they were a similar price, no brainer IMO.


----------



## AdamC

Best colour for sure, great motor.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Ahh Sepang :argie: blue, one of the best colors Audi have produced in years, love the saloon better than the hatch. well done and enjoy.


----------



## Bristle Hound

danga200 said:


> May sound like a daft question, but is the S3 saloon that much smaller inside?


Not really


danga200 said:


> I'm assuming the boot space is leagues apart though.


Correct


danga200 said:


> Also good choice if they were a similar price, no brainer IMO.


The fact that I was getting the S4 discounted for what I was getting the S3 discounted for made the choice easy for me TBH :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red

I had a look at the A3 and A4 as I am changing company cars. Apart from the S4 the A4 range is so dull and old now I could never consider one. I drive one now and it does not inspire me. I borrowed an A3 about 6 months ago and really liked it. Still the dash on the A3 and the ergonomics are leagues ahead of the A4 so it will be interesting to see what the new B9 offers. 

S4 is a whole new ball game so I can't blame what you went for. Yours looks stunning.


----------



## amiller

Bristle Hound said:


> Sepang blue in direct sunlight :argie:
> 
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a212/BristleHound/Audi%20S4/240615a2_zpsxklhdkg3.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Added some xenon match front fog light bulbs yesterday to get rid of the yellow OEM 1's :thumb:[/quote]
> 
> Looks amazing. I bought those bulbs 6 months ago and still not fitted. :wall:
> 
> What are your thoughts on the DSG? Not the box itself, but just the loss of having the manual changing?


----------



## Bristle Hound

amiller said:


> Looks amazing. I bought those bulbs 6 months ago and still not fitted. :wall:
> 
> What are your thoughts on the DSG? Not the box itself, but just the loss of having the manual changing?


Thanks :thumb:

Only takes around 5 mins to fit the new fog bulbs you know 

Still getting used to it TBH, but so far I love it. I do like the way.the gearbox 'hangs on' to the gear for slower corners and roundabouts in dynamic mode. I drive the wife's Ka as well, so have to switch my brain on initially when I drive each car :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

That is very nice and a lovely colour.


----------



## AMG-A45

Bristle Hound said:


> Sepang blue in direct sunlight :argie:
> 
> 
> 
> Added some xenon match front fog light bulbs yesterday to get rid of the yellow OEM 1's :thumb:


Very very nice, i did consider one of these before getting my current car, i wish i had purchased one now !


----------



## Bristle Hound

A few updates and pics since my last installment 

Underside shot. Not the best photo I know, but you get the jist 

I'm not into underbody detailing but I know some who are










Door sills -










When I was intending to buy a S3 saloon I bought a couple of these as the S3's ciggy lighter's are not covered so I thought I may as well use one on the S4's front ciggy lighter socket

Audi part no. 4HO 919 311

Before -










After -










The new 12v cover match's all the in the interior dials perfectly :thumb:

I finally got round to putting the new front interior mats in, so I had a little play 



















My wife thinks I have way too much time on my hands to be messing around putting 'lawn mower' stripes in my car mats! :lol:

I finally got my ass into gear and fitted the LED interior light upgrade kit to the S4 that I bought

Why Audi do a combination of LED and normal lighting on the interior light pack for A4/S4 is beyond me

This is what the kit consists of (for a A4/S4 with ILP pack fitted)
From top to bottom -

4 x map reading lights
2 x vanity mirror lights
2 x main interior lights (front)
4 x footwell lights
4 x puddle lights, 1 x glovebox
1 x boot light
4 x active door reflectors lights (LED's shine red)

22 bulbs to change! :wall:










No pics fitted but I am very pleased with effect that this LED light upgrade kit has given to my S4 :thumb:

PS I liked the effect that the LED's give so I ended up changing the interior lights in SWMBO Ka. Fortunately there is only 2 (boot & interior light) to change & I already had the LED's in for the change

As I broke one of the retaining clips on the rear footwell lights, I thought, as I was putting a new light enclosure in, I may as well show the difference between the LED's

Top one (green) is the standard fit pathetic LED that Audi fit as part of their ILP for the A4/S4
Bottom one (white) is the full fat LED one that comes as part of the kit










Thought I would get the 'lawnmower' out when I finished re-installing :lol:










On my old 2009 B8 A4 the front fogs were OEM 55 watt, which were 1/2 decent, not great but none the less, not bad
So moving onto my new S4, the front fogs are an embarrassing OEM 35 watt. Not only that but they're oblong & not round!
Now I understand I could put more powerful bulbs in but my concern would be about melting the reflectors
So I wanted the lose the fog lights without losing the fog lights if you get what I mean 

In the end I haven't removed the fog lights, I've wrapped the lenses in matt black wrap that I got off eBay. It was only £1.88 delivered & its decent quality stuff too
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190969655...49&var=490212885507&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The fog light surrounds were easy enough to remove & then it was a case of cleaning the fog light lenses and wrapping them in the wrap

All in all about a 10 minute job to do both side's



















I'm really pleased with the results and its looking like I'll keep it like this for the time being. If not its just a case of removing the fog light surrounds and peeling the wrap off
IMO just makes my S4 standout a little from all the other B8.5 A4's on the road :thumb:

If no fogs are good enough for the RS4 then its good for my S4 too


----------



## 182_Blue

Love it :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Shaun said:


> Love it :thumb:


Cheers Shaun :thumb:


----------



## millns84

Beautiful car, and nice to see some personal touches.

I'd have gone for LED bulbs in the fogs personally :thumb:

Edit - How about black rings on the grille?


----------



## Bristle Hound

millns84 said:


> Beautiful car, and nice to see some personal touches.


Thanks :thumb:


millns84 said:


> I'd have gone for LED bulbs in the fogs personally :thumb:


Considered that, but wanted them 'gone' for a cleaner look


millns84 said:


> Edit - How about black rings on the grille?


I've seen them, but they're not my thing TBH


----------



## Stu Mac

Really like the bits and pieces you have done mate, everything looks right & not to much


----------



## Bristle Hound

Stu Mac said:


> Really like the bits and pieces you have done mate, everything looks right & not to much


Cheers Stu :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Took a few pics of my S4 yesterday with the Waxstock 2015 wax applied :thumb:











Can't tell what the colour of my car is on the 2nd from bottom pic :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Pic in the sun yesterday :argie:


----------



## DrEskimo

Bristle Hound said:


> Pic in the sun yesterday :argie:


Nothing like clean Sepang in the sun :thumb:

Mine needs a good clean. Doesn't look like I'll be applying my ceramic anytime soon so my next wash will be followed by a quick wax (CG Pete 53) just to tie it over for a few months...should of done it months ago really!

:detailer:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Gave the S4 a good wash today -

ValetPro Citrus Pre Wash
2BM wash using Micofiber Madness wash mitt and Autobrite Banana Gloss shampoo
Dried off using Prestige Car Care's Big Yellow drying towel
Coat of Bouncer's Done & Dusted QD


----------



## DrEskimo

Great work BH  Looks amazing!


----------



## Bristle Hound

DrEskimo said:


> Great work BH  Looks amazing!


Cheers Doc :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Beautiful car in a stunning colour chum. 

Cooks


----------



## Bristle Hound

Cookies said:


> Beautiful car in a stunning colour chum.
> 
> Cooks


Thanks Cooks :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

I bet it sounds absolutely fantastic BH - not to mention it'd probably go fairly well too lol


----------



## cblack32

Nothing beats Sepang Blue in the sun! 

Great work BH, looks immaculate!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Cookies said:


> I bet it sounds absolutely fantastic BH - not to mention it'd probably go fairly well too lol


Sounds especially good in dynamic (sports) mode Cooks
& yes it does 'go well' 


cblack32 said:


> Nothing beats Sepang Blue in the sun!
> 
> Great work BH, looks immaculate!


Agreed
& cheers :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Can't beat an Audi in Sepang Blue, looking lush my friend. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Soul boy 68 said:


> Can't beat an Audi in Sepang Blue, looking lush my friend. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 46100


Thanks SB :thumb:


----------



## Arvi

Great looking car mate, like teh subtle changes you have done too.

Whats the S4 like running costs wise/fuel?

Also how easy/hard was it to change the map/courtesy lights to LEDS and can you recall where you purchased them from? I want to change some on a Q3 but online guides seem to be rare.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Arvi said:


> Great looking car mate, like teh subtle changes you have done too.


Thanks :thumb:


Arvi said:


> Whats the S4 like running costs wise/fuel?


For me, not too bad TBH
I've had anywhere between 18-32mpg out of it
Last tankful averaged just under 25mpg, which included a lot of town driving
£225 a year VEL
£210 a year insurance, but I am a little 'older' lol


Arvi said:


> Also how easy/hard was it to change the map/courtesy lights to LEDS and can you recall where you purchased them from? I want to change some on a Q3 but online guides seem to be rare.


On my S4 it was easy enough to change them
I followed this guide on Audi-Sport.Net for my S4, but I'm sure some of the fitments will be the same -
http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/b8-a4-interior-led-upgrade-how-to-pic-heavy.169323/
Got the LED bulbs from a guy called Trups on the same Audi site
http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/forums/em-tuning.209/

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Still looks as good as did on day 1 and it's nearly a year old!!!

It gets me how you manage this?? I took the 911 out the other week and it picked up a mahooosive stone chip by the headlight. It's the only chip it has and it's so bad I'm painting the wing again...

Do they not have stones on roads where you live


----------



## 182_Blue

Looking good, where did you get the lighter thingy's


----------



## Hufty

Bristle Hound said:


> Thanks SB :thumb:


Scuba blue is the new sepang :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Still looks as good as did on day 1 and it's nearly a year old!!!


Cheers CM :thumb:


CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> It gets me how you manage this?? I took the 911 out the other week and it picked up a mahooosive stone chip by the headlight. It's the only chip it has and it's so bad I'm painting the wing again...
> 
> Do they not have stones on roads where you live


Plenty of damn stones on the rubbish roads near me, believe me
You've gone & said it now CM! :wall:
:lol:


182_Blue said:


> Looking good, where did you get the lighter thingy's


Thanks Shaun :thumb:

I picked mine up from my local Audi Main Dealer
£4.81 collected - Part no.4HO 919 311
Or if your feeling lazy, from the bay of e for £9.99 delivered 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/299-Volks...t-Dummy-Cover-Aluminium-Finish-/271949320883? 


Hufty said:


> Scuba blue is the new sepang :lol:


:doublesho

:lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

Thanks, my Audi dealer is a bit of a trek so two return journeys will probably cost the fiver difference between eBay and the petrol to buy, hmm



Bristle Hound said:


> Cheers CM :thumb:
> 
> Plenty of damn stones on the rubbish roads near me, believe me
> You've gone & said it now CM! :wall:
> :lol:
> 
> Thanks Shaun :thumb:
> 
> I picked mine up from my local Audi Main Dealer
> £4.81 collected - Part no.4HO 919 311
> Or if your feeling lazy, from the bay of e for £9.99 delivered
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/299-Volks...t-Dummy-Cover-Aluminium-Finish-/271949320883?
> 
> :doublesho
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

First launch using launch control today (well second actually, balls'ed up the first lol)

Found the flatest, straightest, quietest national speed limit road I could to do it
Standard 2015 S4 saloon. No mods. Running Shell normal fuel
Only me in the car. Outside temp. 17 degrees C. Between 1/2 & 1/4 tank of fuel
Used this app on my iPhone 6S to time it -
http://www.appdecide.com/app/ios/g-tac-free/305409405/

*4.85s 0-60mph
0.95g max*

'Twas brutal but great fun! :driver:

Now the search is on to find a longer stretch of road to do the 0-100mph & the standing 1/4 mile
Will have to be a 'private' road of course 

Quick pic for the Huff


----------



## Hufty

Lovely shine there bud for a blue car you after joining the black car gang as an associate. Nardo grey would have had it under 4.


----------



## chongo

Hufty said:


> Lovely shine there bud for a blue car you after joining the black car gang as an associate. Nardo grey would have had it under 4.


Anybody who wants to join the Black car gang, has to go through me:thumb:


----------



## Hufty

Sorry el presidente didn't realise you were doing memberships as well.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Hufty said:


> Lovely shine there bud for a blue car


Cheers mate :thumb:


Hufty said:


> you after joining the black car gang as an associate.


Been there done that. Never again :wall: :lol:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4247515&postcount=32


Hufty said:


> Nardo grey would have had it under 4.


On my particular car Nardo would have been one of Audi's exclusive colours so would have been £2k+ for the colour alone :wall:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Bristle Hound said:


> First launch using launch control today (well second actually, balls'ed up the first lol)
> 
> Found the flatest, straightest, quietest national speed limit road I could to do it
> Standard 2015 S4 saloon. No mods. Running Shell normal fuel
> Only me in the car. Outside temp. 17 degrees C. Between 1/2 & 1/4 tank of fuel
> Used this app on my iPhone 6S to time it -
> http://www.appdecide.com/app/ios/g-tac-free/305409405/
> 
> *4.85s 0-60mph
> 0.95g max*
> 
> 'Twas brutal but great fun! :driver:
> 
> Now the search is on to find a longer stretch of road to do the 0-100mph & the standing 1/4 mile
> Will have to be a 'private' road of course
> 
> Quick pic for the Huff


Your car is looking sweet my friend. :thumb: :car:


----------



## DrEskimo

Bristle Hound said:


> First launch using launch control today (well second actually, balls'ed up the first lol)
> 
> Found the flatest, straightest, quietest national speed limit road I could to do it
> Standard 2015 S4 saloon. No mods. Running Shell normal fuel
> Only me in the car. Outside temp. 17 degrees C. Between 1/2 & 1/4 tank of fuel
> Used this app on my iPhone 6S to time it -
> http://www.appdecide.com/app/ios/g-tac-free/305409405/
> 
> *4.85s 0-60mph
> 0.95g max*
> 
> 'Twas brutal but great fun! :driver:
> 
> Now the search is on to find a longer stretch of road to do the 0-100mph & the standing 1/4 mile
> Will have to be a 'private' road of course
> 
> Quick pic for the Huff


Would be great if you were more local to me mate. Would love to give my B8.5 S a good thrash down a private road to see what sort of times it gets!

Done the launch a couple of times and it does feel quick. I'll have a look at that app, but did you ever do a 0-60 without LC? Would be interested to see the difference :thumb:


----------



## Hufty

I hope that mini was your Mrs, pink just doesn't work


----------



## Bristle Hound

Soul boy 68 said:


> Your car is looking sweet my friend. :thumb: :car:


Thanks SB :thumb:


DrEskimo said:


> Would be great if you were more local to me mate. Would love to give my B8.5 S a good thrash down a private road to see what sort of times it gets!


Shame you aren't a bit closer like you say. Would be fun I must admit 


DrEskimo said:


> Done the launch a couple of times and it does feel quick. I'll have a look at that app, but did you ever do a 0-60 without LC? Would be interested to see the difference :thumb:


Never done a timed 0-60 without LC yet, but there's always next time ...  


Hufty said:


> I hope that mini was your Mrs, pink just doesn't work


'Twas SWMBO MINI Huffey, yes. 
Pink! :doublesho
:lol:


----------



## Hufty

Had me worried there BH, thought you had gone all metrosexual on us, matching manbag etc. Makes even sepang look good, if you squint and stand round the corner.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Hufty said:


> Had me worried there BH, thought you had gone all metrosexual on us, matching manbag etc. Makes even sepang look good, if you squint and stand round the corner.


:lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Forgot to mention
Just renewed my insurance for the S4 with, ahem, Saga 

£235.23 for 12 months comprehensive cover with £100 excess, protected NCD, garaged, 7000 miles per year, SWMBO & I to drive + other benefits
http://www.saga.co.uk/insurance/car-insurance/your-cover-in-detail.aspx

My current insurer, Aviva wanted £313 on renewal with a £850 excess!

Car tax renewed as well - £230 for 12 months but I don't know what this is for really when I look at the state of the Uk roads :wall:


----------



## Hufty

£236 for a S4, nice must be discount for the sepang no-one will nick it.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Hufty said:


> £236 for a S4, nice


With age comes wisdom & cheap(er) car insurance 


Hufty said:


> must be discount for the sepang no-one will nick it.


See above Hufter :wave:


----------



## Bristle Hound

My S4 went into my supplying Dealer for its first service on the 14th June

I always ask my Dealer not to clean my car. Which I also ask to be written over the service request sheet. They also have a system in place whereby they attach a red tag to the car key to designate not to wash. Just to be on the safe side the 'Do Not Wash' signs came out as well lol

Was presented with the invoice - £271.92, which TBH I thought was a bit excessive but as it was free I wasn't to bothered (I negotiated the first 2 services free to collect the car early)
I handed over the letter from the Sales department outlining the free servicing when I went to collect the car
The oil they used in the service, Mobil Super 3000 V (6.8 litres of it), is the same as the litre of top up I got supplied with when the car was new

Oh & they didn't wash it lol

Service indicator reset -



After having my S4 for just over 12 months, my report to date

Since ordering and owning my S4 saloon I have only seen 2 others. A floret silver saloon & another sepang saloon which had just left my supplying Dealer after a service. Seen about 5 S4 Avant's over the same period. The meet'er / greet'er guy at my supplying Dealer even said he don't see many S4 saloons

The sepang blue colour gets plenty of complements & I would have it in a shot again. Lovely to work with too

The power is so enticing to use. The 'drive' from the supercharger is great fun. It just 'go's' from the off. Traffic light GP's will never be the same again! Its no slouch neither! 4.85 secs 0-60mph using LC proves this (see post 489 above). When the engine has fully loosened & a bit better technique from me then I'm sure I can have this time down to around 4.5 secs. Not bad for a 'big old beast' as my son recently referred to it!

I've driven plenty of auto's but this is the first one I have owned. I love it! Still don't play around enough with the S mode or the paddles but there's plenty of time yet. I do think the s-tronic does flatter your driving IMHO which can only ever be a good thing

In my ownership period I average around 24-26 mpg, which I'm more than happy about as I don't drive it with economy in mind. In fact I have never used the economy setting in drive select modes. I didn't buy a S4 for that. Worst 18.9mpg (after an 'altercation' with a BMW 235i) best 35.1 mpg

Love the drive select, damper control & HHA options I spec'ed. The damper control is defo a clever bit of kit.
I've never had a car with alcanatara interior either. Would spec this over full leather given the chance on my next Audi

My only gripe? The rotors. Like all Audi S cars the S4 should have its 'own' wheels & not just in the 18" variant either
AMI is a waste of time. Takes valuable space up in the glove box
B&O sound system is awesome. It gets me having the sound to loud!

I had planned to keep this car for a minimum 5 years but I'll see how things are when I'm nearing 3 years of ownership

If I do change it will be for either a new Audi S3 saloon or a new Audi TTS

Treated the S4 to some Obsession Wax Evolution V2 wax :argie:


----------



## tomsuematthews

Beautiful car! My mate had a white A5 cabriolet and kept it just over 2 years and regrets keeping it that long as he started to lose money hand over fist. He's now got a fabulous red A3 saloon with all the toys but he'll change it after 2 years so as not to lose like last time. 
Wish I had that problem! 
Yours is the very colour I'd choose. Fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeC

Awesome write up I'm dying of jealousy 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Took my S4 into my supplying local Audi dealer for its 2nd year service on the 27th June displaying the 'Do Not Clean' signs all over the place lol

As a courtesy car, they gave me this with only 65 miles on the clock -








(Mk3 TT S-line 2 litre 230bhp Fwd)

So had a nice play in it, but TBH was little disappointed in how it performed. My wife has a 5 door MINI Cooper S, which has a 192bhp 2 litre petrol turbo engine, which felt a lot quicker than the TT even when her MINI had the same mileage on
Still the mk3 TT's are nice cars mind

Went to collect my S4 in the afternoon with my 'free servicing' letter in my pocket
Handed the keys to the TT over & was presented with a bill for £449.54 for the service on my car. Apparently as part of 2nd service the pollen filter needs changing hence the additional amount from what I was quoted
It sure took the smile off the 'Service Advisors' face when I handed the letter over lol. She went to the Service Manager who swiftly printed a £0.00 invoice off for me









Went off to inspect my car with the Service Advisor & :wtf: they'd kerbed the FOS wheel !!!










It looks to me as tho' they have run the car along a kerb edge as opposed to a 'bounced of the kerb' kerbing. The picture doesn't show it fully, but the damage was approx. a rotors spoke width, so around a fifth of the wheel

After taking a (very) deep breath it was back in to see the Service Manager, who after viewing on site pic's they take before a service and CCTV footage around the Dealership admitted liability straight away
They said they would like the chance to repair it with an off site wheel refurber that had just done an Audi R8 GT's wheels for them

A week late they had my S4 overnight and lent me a 65 plate 5500 mile B9 A4 Avant diesel S-line

Went to collect the car the following day and the repaired wheel was now silver & not the OEM matt titanium finish ! To be fair he had done an excellent job of repairing the wheel but I think he may have been colour blind lol

The Service Manager got the Dealer Principal involved who gave me 2 options
1. Refurb all 4 wheels, or
2. Brand new wheel

I took option 2.
I've been away for a weeks holiday in Menorca & only recently got back so been another 10 days
On the morning of the 22nd July the Dealer fitted the new wheel, which I costed with another Dealer. £792.50 incl VAT !

The Dealer has apologised for this but to date they have offered me nothing else, other than to return my car to its original condition when I took it in for servicing. Yes I know I didn't have to pay for the service but to be fair that was organised/arranged 2 years ago

I'm interested to see if I get any further contact from them

I've had 4 new Audi's from this Dealer in the last 15 years & always had my servicing/MOT's done here but this experience has left a bad taste in my mouth TBH. Time for a change next time me thinks

Most recent pic










& a bit of beading 










Thanks for reading !


----------



## tmitch45

It will be interesting to see the cost of the 3rd and 4th service at the dealers compared to an independent specialist.


----------



## Andyblue

That is one nice looking motor and the colour for me is the perfect one - saw one in the flesh at my supplying dealer last year and loved the colour straight away.


----------



## Bristle Hound

tmitch45 said:


> It will be interesting to see the cost of the 3rd and 4th service at the dealers compared to an independent specialist.


Unfortunately I won't be able to tell you as I don't anticipate being the owner when the 3rd service is due


Andyblue said:


> That is one nice looking motor and the colour for me is the perfect one - saw one in the flesh at my supplying dealer last year and loved the colour straight away.


Thanks Andy :thumb:
Its a great colour to work with 
After a clean today


----------



## DLGWRX02

I would have done the exact same thing and asked for a new wheel also. Refurbished wheels are nice but if not original then come sale time, there's always the one that notices and then questions the motives.

When my mother took her slk55amg into a merc dealers for its annual service, it had 1/2 a tank of fuel. When it come back from its road test, the tank was just above red and average fuel consumption according to the computer had dropped to just 8 mpg, usually it was around the 24-26 with my mums driving... When she questioned them they had no answers and couldn't explain why a road test had added just over 30 miles to the clock. Complaints were made in writing, but nothing ever followed up.


----------



## tmitch45

Bristle Hound said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to tell you as I don't anticipate being the owner when the 3rd service is due


How come you are selling and what are you looking at? Its a great looking car though!


----------



## Hufty

You still got this BH everyone is on B9 now keep up you tramp :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

tmitch45 said:


> How come you are selling and what are you looking at? Its a great looking car though!


I'll be selling for no other reason than I fancy a change TBH. Probably early next year
For what? I have a few idea's at the mo but more than likely it won't be an Audi.
& thank you ! :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45

Bristle Hound said:


> I'll be selling for no other reason than I fancy a change TBH. Probably early next year
> For what? I have a few idea's at the mo but more than likely it won't be an Audi.
> & thank you ! :thumb:


As I said its a great looking car and a colour I would go for had I been lucky enough to own one. I may be looking at an older S4 would you recommend them are there any issues to know about?


----------



## DrEskimo

tmitch45 said:


> As I said its a great looking car and a colour I would go for had I been lucky enough to own one. I may be looking at an older S4 would you recommend them are there any issues to know about?


The B8.5 are pretty bullet proof. Been around since 2012, and I frequent ASN and a A5OC and rarely see any common issues. I know of a few for the B8 that were occurring at relatively low mileage....

P.S. tried to send you a PM the other day but your inbox was full buddy


----------



## tmitch45

dreskimo said:


> the b8.5 are pretty bullet proof. Been around since 2012, and i frequent asn and a a5oc and rarely see any common issues. I know of a few for the b8 that were occurring at relatively low mileage....
> 
> P.s. Tried to send you a pm the other day but your inbox was full buddy


there is space now


----------



## Bristle Hound

DrEskimo said:


> The B8.5 are pretty bullet proof. Been around since 2012, and I frequent ASN and a A5OC and rarely see any common issues. I know of a few for the B8 that were occurring at relatively low mileage....
> 
> P.S. tried to send you a PM the other day but your inbox was full buddy


The good Doctor beat me to it @tmitch45 :thumb:

Interesting article about the supercharged engines fitted to the S4 & later S5's
http://wardsauto.com/technology/audi-30l-tfsi-supercharged-dohc-v-6


----------



## Bristle Hound

Well I've gone & done it. I've gone & sold the S4 

I was offered a price I couldn't really refuse & the price was always going to be a less (probably a lot) with the new 18 plate round the corner, the time was right for me
Last pic (in a Morrison's car park of all places)










My next car ? It's unlikely be an Audi - I fancy a change after 16 years continuous Audi ownership


----------



## nbray67

Beaut car BH.

We are currently looking at the 2017 S4 Avants and I must say, they are quite a nice car indeed.

What are you eyeing up next, will it still be a 300bhp variant of some sorts by any chance?


----------



## muzzer

Bristle Hound said:


> Well I've gone & done it. I've gone & sold the S4
> 
> I was offered a price I couldn't really refuse & the price was always going to be a less (probably a lot) with the new 18 plate round the corner, the time was right for me
> Last pic (in a Morrison's car park of all places)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next car ? It's unlikely be an Audi - I fancy a change after 16 years continuous Audi ownership


Hmm...north east and Morrison's you say? I suspect i know where that is :thumb:


----------

